# Can't we all just get along??



## pretty_pink13 (Aug 22, 2011)

This is to the FEMALE RACE:   I am so sick and tired of this girl vs girl nonsense. We as women, should be a unified group of individuals who care for one another instead of the exact opposite. Call it whatever you want, but worldwide this is SO THE OPPOSITE. Maybe its just me? No. I see this DAILY between girls of all ages. What exactly am I talking about here? Well for starters the whole rolling your eyes at every female who enters your presence or merely walks by is truly rude. What did I do to you? Why are you rolling your eyes at me? I didn't do anything but just walk by, stand in line behind you waiting for my starbucks. This happens quite often acctually, a group of girls or maybe even one who just automatically hates on a girl who doesn't know her and hasn't done anything to her. I see this everywhere, at the club, at a bar, at the drugstore, the movies, the mall and the most current one...my place of employment! First of all, ladies if you are the one applying for the job, don't be mean to the receptionist or to any of the women associated with hiring you. LIKE HELLO are you stupid? Ok this post is really not about my drama at work but I am compelled to write this whole thing because of this incident exactly. Yep its the tip of the iceberg and now I just exploded.   What ever happened to Girl Power? Apparently it stayed in the 90's. Because I don't see it, I don't see the comraderie, the friendship, or even being plain civilized. What is so wrong about being polite to a girl? To a stranger who's a girl??   The one word that I can truly come up with is Jealousy. No I'm not the one saying that people are jealous of me, they sure shouldn't be, but generally speaking is that what this is all about? Seriously, we women need to grow the F up. Just because some girl comes in all cute and whatever doesn't mean you need to hate. What seriously is the point of that? You know what I do? I give them a compliment, " I like your boots" or "I like your earrings" whatever...I just am not the kind of girl to HATE you because I WISH I WAS YOU. NO. I think your cute, and I will give you that respect. I truly hope you return it.    But it doesn't go that way does it? Girl walks in by herself, group of girls can wait to cut her up, dissecting each and every part of her only to bad mouth her, call her names and basically belittle her. WHY?? What is it about this girl that just really pisses you off?   Now, I can see if you truly had an enemy, she stole your boyfriend, killed your dog, crashed your car, blah blah blah. But a perfect stranger, is just that...a stranger. Someone who doesn't know you and in fact, the group of girls who are hating on her, is really making a bad impression on them. It doesn't have to be a group, I see hating being individual as well as a group effort.   I swear there needs to be a chain e-mail or something about this, girls need to be aware. Treat other women like you would treat your mom, sister, grandma etc. Be polite and just don't say anything mean or rude. Trust me, the girl who walks into the room wants nothing but to be accepted and liked.   Just sayin.........   I feel better now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Aug 22, 2011)

Take a deep breath....now breathe out,...and in....and out...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Just kidding.  I feel the same way.  It really bugs me the way women are so competitive with each other, and for what?  I've spent a lifetime trying to figure it out and finally gave up and just decided to lead by example and be positive and supportive with the women around me.  Maybe one day it will catch on!


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't know, maybe its an age thing.

I do see younger women trying to look sexy but innapropriate for the occasion, and compete for men. And younger women tend to be give and receive more crap.

But once I turned 40 I was offered a position in the no BS club.

You get to the point where you don't care what others think about how you look,

businesses don't try to take advantage of you as much,

and folks my age tend to be a bit kinder to each other.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 23, 2011)

Clearly not where I work...we were actually having this discussion at work where it is predominately female and we are having unbelievable power struggles and headgame plays.  Stupid!  
 



> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know, maybe its an age thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm reading over my post today and I'm like whoa that was a rant in a half lol. I am glad some of you ladies agree...all 3 of you lol.

I am not sure if it is age, I know it gets better, the ladies at my work who are much older than me start the majority of drama. But besides work, I encounter this everywhere...I sense this weird vibe from women, like they are intimitated or something and just are plain rude. Competition is a great word for this I guess, but I never feel like I'm the one competing...I don't think its only me tho, I observe this everywhere and notice this with other women. This doesn't happen all the time, but a lot of the time. Anyhoo...on a side note, I remember when I first got hired for my job, I went to this huge employee meeting and there was this girl who was sitting straight across from me. By the look on her face, I could totally see she just did not like me, I barely said a word to her...but the funny part was, my desk ended up being near her's and we ended up becoming really good friends. Anyways, I am still going to be the nice girl that I am-regardless what everyone else seems to think.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 23, 2011)

We were having a discussion... there was a memo sent to the managers thru the building, a long time employee was retiring.  She had been in 1 department as a team leader for 26 years.  1 manager, to which this person had been a team leader at for 26 years, did not pass the memo around to her employees - of which some employees have known this future retiree for 26 years because she and her did not get along!!!  All she had to do was forward the email without comment or thought but she didn't.  How petty!  She's no spring chicken either.

We were thinking if women ruled the world, WW3 would start because 1 world leader didn't like what another world leader was wearing or how they looked at someone else!  This is no exaggeration.  Men tend to ignore drama where women love to be in the middle of it.


----------



## Andi (Aug 24, 2011)

I just donÂ´t GET women who are petty and create fake drama - to make life more interesting perhaps? It makes those women look insecure, immature and dumb. Actually, the word "drama" is so overused these days that IÂ´m starting to despise it! I stay far away from people like that and donÂ´t play along in that kind of games. Thankfully, all of my girlfriends feel the same, so I never had to personally deal with any of that. Yes, I suppose it can get better with age, lets hope so!

I hate to generalize, but I tend to agree with my husband who said that overall, American girls seem to be bigger drama-queens. Maybe thatÂ´s what happens when too much bad reality TV?


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *pretty_pink13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm reading over my post today and I'm like whoa that was a rant in a half lol. I am glad some of you ladies agree...all 3 of you lol.
> 
> I am not sure if it is age, I know it gets better, the ladies at my work who are much older than me start the majority of drama. But besides work, I encounter this everywhere...I sense this weird vibe from women, like they are intimitated or something and just are plain rude. Competition is a great word for this I guess, but I never feel like I'm the one competing...I don't think its only me tho, I observe this everywhere and notice this with other women. This doesn't happen all the time, but a lot of the time. Anyhoo...on a side note, I remember when I first got hired for my job, I went to this huge employee meeting and there was this girl who was sitting straight across from me. By the look on her face, I could totally see she just did not like me, I barely said a word to her...but the funny part was, my desk ended up being near her's and we ended up becoming really good friends. Anyways, I am still going to be the nice girl that I am-regardless what everyone else seems to think.


I don't think it's age either. Most of the BS I've encountered is definitely by older women. But overall I completely agree with everything you've posted. It's ridiculous how judgmental women can be. I just smile while I do my thang


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 23, 2011)

Pretty_pink13, I agree with everything you said. I find it really hard to deal with ladies not getting along at work...Have they not heard of being professional and leaving differences aside? Guys are a lot easier to deal with.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 24, 2011)

I think it's the way we were raised. There are girls in my (high) school who act and dress like sluts. It's because of bad parenting- they didn't invest enough time in their kids to make them learn any better! They are bored, so they act like witches. They don't know any better. Also it's the influence of older girls- I know some fifth graders that already know what I have learned in the eighth grade! That is just not right!

Wow- I am usually much more composed. Sorry about that.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 27, 2011)

I think friends influence girls more than parents.  I know girls that dress one way leaving the house, change and arrived at school wearing clothes that their parents would have thrown in the trash if they found them.  

...fifth graders knowing what you learned in 8th grade?  Are you talking about sex ?  
 



> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's the way we were raised. There are girls in my (high) school who act and dress like sluts. It's because of bad parenting- they didn't invest enough time in their kids to make them learn any better! They are bored, so they act like witches. They don't know any better. Also it's the influence of older girls- I know some fifth graders that already know what I have learned in the eighth grade! That is just not right!
> 
> Wow- I am usually much more composed. Sorry about that.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 27, 2011)

> I think friends influence girls more than parents. Â I know girls that dress one way leaving the house, change and arrived at school wearing clothes that their parents would have thrown in the trash if they found them.
> 
> Â
> 
> Â


 You're right. Definitely more so than parents.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 27, 2011)

We are facing situations like this right now at home.  No matter how attentive you are as a parent, you are always caught by surprise by something unexpected.  Parents that keep close track of their kids can't be there 24/7 no matter how they try and kids will always find a way to do what they want to do.  Girls and boys will take that time away from parents to try out new personalities and reinvent who they are.  Its all part of growing up.  I just think back on the many versions of me and shudder...


----------



## musingmuse (Oct 27, 2011)

My best friend is a straight guy. lol and has been for the past 7 years!

My other best friend is my BF. He understands that some women are bloodsucking vampires and the reason why I don't have many friends.

My MOM is also my best friend and I always listen to her witch about her female friends who suck the life out of her....





I think Facebook making it even worse.. girls use it to compare each other. WHere do you live? where do you work? what have you Accomplished?!


----------



## musingmuse (Oct 27, 2011)

I've seen it. It's awful. I've been bullied by sluts! Oh well...unlike them, I finished good school and work in an exciting industry.
 



> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's the way we were raised. There are girls in my (high) school who act and dress like sluts. It's because of bad parenting- they didn't invest enough time in their kids to make them learn any better! They are bored, so they act like witches. They don't know any better. Also it's the influence of older girls- I know some fifth graders that already know what I have learned in the eighth grade! That is just not right!
> 
> Wow- I am usually much more composed. Sorry about that.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 27, 2011)

Thats truly sad. My real friends don't suck, they add to my life.  They support the things I do and put up with my witching and bad moods.  Your mom has Frienemies!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My best friend is a straight guy. lol and has been for the past 7 years!
> 
> ...


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 3, 2011)

Frenemies are the devil! I have all too many of them most are the wives of my husbands friends. The only friends I've ever had that I felt I could 100% trust were all gay men! There are certain places I simply won't go in my area bc I know when I walk in the witches will all come out.


----------



## kerker (Nov 4, 2011)

omg this is so true! My guy friends for some reason some of their gfs are total b****es. They appear all nice and stuff infront of you but behind your back they are stabbing you like crazy.. i dont get that


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not saying influence, I'm saying raising them. There's a diference. Raising a kid is teaching them how to act in public and study and all that stuff, but influence is learning from someone other than parents. I agree it's from friends. And ya, that's kinda what I was talking about lol
 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think friends influence girls more than parents.  I know girls that dress one way leaving the house, change and arrived at school wearing clothes that their parents would have thrown in the trash if they found them.
> 
> ...fifth graders knowing what you learned in 8th grade?  Are you talking about sex ?


----------



## musingmuse (Nov 15, 2011)

I completely agree with you. The wives or girlfriends are hard to deal with! 
 



> Originally Posted by *BreAnnNicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Frenemies are the devil! I have all too many of them most are the wives of my husbands friends. The only friends I've ever had that I felt I could 100% trust were all gay men! There are certain places I simply won't go in my area bc I know when I walk in the witches will all come out.


----------



## musingmuse (Nov 15, 2011)

You are lucky! It's hard to find quality friends who will always be there for you...
 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats truly sad. My real friends don't suck, they add to my life.  They support the things I do and put up with my witching and bad moods.  Your mom has Frienemies!!!


----------



## divadoll (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes I am very lucky.  They can overlook my imperfections and sometimes I freak out on them but they know I love them.


----------

